# Fluval 3.0 vs Finnex 24/7 don't know which to keep?



## aquaticaddict (Jan 26, 2016)

I started with the 24/7 which I've been running on my 29G low-tech tank for about 2 months. I've been struggling with a bit of algae and trying to get it dialed in. Then I discovered the Fluval 3.0 which after researching decided to buy it based on the glowing reviews and Youtube videos. I just swapped it to my tank and I'm not that impressed mainly with the color. Even after playing with the settings it just seems to make my tank look a bit washed out, whereas the Finnex really made the colors on my fish pop. I also don't like that the Fluval is only 24" long and imo leaves the ends of the tank a bit dark. The Finnex seemed to create much more realistic sunrise and sunset modes which was a big draw for me.

So which to keep? Can I grow plants just as well with the Finnex? I was struggling with the custom color setup on the Finnex since once setting my colors it didn't seem to cycle through the 24hr period without me manually pushing buttons. Maybe I was doing something wrong?

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## Wobblebonk (Feb 13, 2018)

I don't believe one of these lights grows plants significantly better than the other or something like that, honestly think it comes down to which features / cost are important to you and personal preference. I don't personally know how the scheduling works with the finnexes.


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

I'd keep the Finnex. You like the aesthetics better and it covers the entire 30". (Buuuut, I haven't used the Fluval one...) 

It's been a while since I had set and forget my Finnex, but I remember there being a built in 24hr auto setting that was too much light. (likely the algae prob) You can go in and set each 3hr block with your desired color, brightness and it will ramp up or down to each setting. Mine's set to OFF thru 12noon, full at 3pm, 75%ish at 6pm and OFF again at 9pm. That starts "dawn" at 12noon that ramps to full bright by 3pm, decreases a little til 6pm, then dwindles down to nothing by 9pm. However, I set mine an hour later than real time because I like 1pm to 10pm better

edit: that's the 24/7CC, do you have the CC? If not, it may not be as programmable


----------



## aquaticaddict (Jan 26, 2016)

KayakJimW said:


> I'd keep the Finnex. You like the aesthetics better and it covers the entire 30". (Buuuut, I haven't used the Fluval one...)
> 
> It's been a while since I had set and forget my Finnex, but I remember there being a built in 24hr auto setting that was too much light. (likely the algae prob) You can go in and set each 3hr block with your desired color, brightness and it will ramp up or down to each setting. Mine's set to OFF thru 12noon, full at 3pm, 75%ish at 6pm and OFF again at 9pm. That starts "dawn" at 12noon that ramps to full bright by 3pm, decreases a little til 6pm, then dwindles down to nothing by 9pm. However, I set mine an hour later than real time because I like 1pm to 10pm better
> 
> edit: that's the 24/7CC, do you have the CC? If not, it may not be as programmable


Thanks for the feedback! Yes it's the CC v2 (newest model). I think my problem is that it's not cycling my custom 24 hr settings. I emailed Finnex and they provided some additional instructions. I might try a factory reset too.

I've pretty much decided on keeping the Finnex, especially since it seems to just be a user issue with my programming. It just flat out makes the tank look better (color wise) and that's what's most important to me.

I'll eat some cost on the return shipping to Aquarium Co-op, but that's ok (unless someone local to 91730 zip wants the Fluval - PM if you are interested?).

Thanks!

Here's a shot with the Fluval before I yanked it tonight. 

2nd shot is with the Finnex, but with 9pm custom settings so not a true comparison. Just some pics because pics are fun! 

Life is good again with the Finnex! 
















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## FishRFriendz (Dec 21, 2016)

I'd like to see them both at 100% at the same time of day, tho cameras will compensate and change settings based on light so really not a great comparison even then. Just one of those things you gotta see in person before buying.


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

Fluval has 3 years warranty and ip67 water resistant.

Finnex 6 months warranty and no ip67.

Michel.


----------



## aquaticaddict (Jan 26, 2016)

micheljq said:


> Fluval has 3 years warranty and ip67 water resistant.
> 
> Finnex 6 months warranty and no ip67.
> 
> Michel.


Yep Fluval definitely has a generous warranty.

In my case I run a lid so no water splashing to worry about.


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

IMO, if you're going to stick with low tech and easier plants, the Finnex should suit you just fine. If you want room to grow into co2 injection, high tech, demanding plants, the Fluval 3.0 would be a better fit.

I recently replaced my Finnex 24/7 Planted+ CC with the Fluval 3.0 and the difference is quite...big.


----------

